# Allen's Naturally vs. Charlie's Soap -- any preferences?



## ExpatMum (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm planning to switch to one or the other and I'm wondering if either happens to better for cloth diapering. . .any thoughts?

thanks,

Roxanne


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I prefer Charlies by far. Allens left a lot of build up and diapers never really smelled super clean and the stuffs expensive. We also had rashes with allens but nothing horrid. Charlies for us cleans well no buildup and costs less.


----------



## ExpatMum (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Deanne -- I noticed that Charlie's has a "coconut-based detergent" and was worried that it would include the coconut oils, but I guess not if you've not had problems with buildup. Out of curiosity, do you use a front or a top loader?

Roxanne


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExpatMum* 
Thanks Deanne -- I noticed that Charlie's has a "coconut-based detergent" and was worried that it would include the coconut oils, but I guess not if you've not had problems with buildup. Out of curiosity, do you use a front or a top loader?

Roxanne

I have a dated we hope makes it till we can get a tax return GE top loading








No build up issues I use the liquid and just under a full pump I do also use a litle bleach I'd do it with any detergent though.. anyways no build up every oh 4 months or so I do a strip wash and like 2 good washes totally removes it all. WIth the allens Id be rinsing for days







:


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

It is my understanding that Charlie's Soap is made by the same people who make sensi-clean. There have been severe burn issues with Sensi-clean. Just an FYI.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

We've had good results with Charlie's powder. Allen's didn't work for us at all.

We have an outdated-came-with-the-apartment front loader.


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

Haven't used Allens, but had problems with Charlies. I have not so hard well water and a FLer. It built up horribly on my FBs and they started repelling and my ds got a very red penis. Also my towels would stink after using them just once which was NEVER a problem before. I think it has EVERYTHING to do with your water, and my water sucks. I would have to add bleach or my FBs, AIOs and inserts would stink.

Now I use cheap Sun, and no problems. Only occasionally have to use bleach, and no red penis or buildup.


----------



## ExpatMum (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the words of wisdom, Kerri. So what do you use? I've mainly been using Costco's fragrance/dye free brand and haven't had any specific problems with it per se, but I am having so many problems with our night diapers that I feel like I should rule out the detergent buildup issue before moving to another diapering system for nighttime.

Thanks again!


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenpoetry* 
It is my understanding that Charlie's Soap is made by the same people who make sensi-clean. There have been severe burn issues with Sensi-clean. Just an FYI.


That was a myth. Off to find the proof...


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Sensi clean is made by the people who make Sport's wash isn't it?

I didn't like Allen's at all personally. It was expensive and left my diapers smelling awful. I liked Charlies better, but still kind of pricey. The best we have used so far is the super cheap stuff we buy at Sam's Club. It is like $12 for a giant tub that does something like 200 washes. We use it for all of our laundry. No build up because it has no additives at all, and the diapers smell cleaner since we started using it.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Okay, I'm totally paraphrasing from a couple different DS threads, but the just of it is that Charlie and the guy from Atsko are freinds and Charlie helped formulate Sensilean/Sportwash but they are different.

Chariles recommends using something to disinfect the dipes. I used tto and others use bleach. We switched because it seemed to stop working. I'm finishing up a bottle of Purex f&c and then going back to Planet.


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExpatMum* 
Thanks for the words of wisdom, Kerri. So what do you use?

I use either All Free and Clear or my favorite is Shaklee's detergent in the Free line. I love it for all of our clothes and our diapers.

http://www.shaklee.com/product/00161


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenpoetry* 
It is my understanding that Charlie's Soap is made by the same people who make sensi-clean. There have been severe burn issues with Sensi-clean. Just an FYI.

Nope that was cleared up its false.. My DD gets really severe rashes with Sensiclean cause they use citrus somewhere in there stuff, Charlies doesn't an shes does very well with it. However there have been some babies that have had serious rashes with Charlies so deffiently watch as you would any detergent. But no Charlies and Sensi Clean are not the same.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

We use Allen's Naturally on our FB's. It seems very cheap as we only use a tiny bit (1/4 of a small scoop) per wash in our front loading washer. No problems at all.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, dork that I am I didn't refrence you to the PS&PD list. Awesome resource for detergents!

http://www.pinstripesandpolkadots.co...entchoices.htm


----------



## taragowland (Jan 16, 2006)

I like Country Save - pretty cheap and all natural - excelletn for dipes!

Tara


----------

